# I humbly ask for some MP3s



## Pergamum (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello;

MY internet access is SO SLOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............

ALso, I lack an easy means to buy some of these resources.


So far twice in the past kind brothers have burned MP3s for me and mailed them to my parents, who gather these and mail them on to me in one package.


If it is not too much to ask, I would LOVE to have a few more MP3s. Walking and listening to these is my chief means of relaxation. 

One change: please let me reimburse you for the postage to my parents and the cd cost.




What am I salivating for? World Mission resources from Monergism! 

WOw, a treasure trove of stuff. I humbly ask if a few of you might be so kind as to burn the mp3s linked to this site and send to my parents. I am only too glad to reimburse you in full and demand that I be allowed to do this:

Monergism :: Missions Multimedia & MP3s NOte: I have John Piper and Micheal Haykin already.

And: 

Missions



Thank you and sorry for the boldness of this request.


Pergy


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 21, 2007)

I got the Missions stuff from 1st Pres - will work the Monergism later.

PM me with your addy - don't even think about reimbursing me and steal my blessing!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm downloading the R.W. Glenn lectures for you now. There are 11 of them. And Newheiser and Deutch and Grier and Hulse (just one each). Since that was so fast, I'll go ahead and get the World Missions Series. PM the address, please.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, I got everything from the Monergism link except the link that said Haykin and the one that said John Piper. Does that cover it from there?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 21, 2007)

looks like we are duplicating efforts...  - no worries, though, now I have some good listening!


----------



## Raj (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello Pergy

Your questions are helping me too. Thanks for these resources. The content of the sites are great.God bless.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 22, 2007)

JD, if you have other things to send I'll let you take care of it. I was wondering where else to get some stuff our brother would enjoy, as this won't fill one CD.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 22, 2007)

John Piper and McArthur, among others, are on Oneplace.com - Listen For Life...


----------

